# Raul Lopez Heading Back To Spain?



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> The Utah Jazz are discussing buying out the contract of point guard Raul Lopez, whose brief NBA career has been marred by injuries.
> 
> Kevin O’Connor, the Jazz vice president for basketball operations, said Friday the team hopes to have a decision on Lopez before the end of the month.
> 
> ...


http://kutv.com/topstories/local_story_168181829.html

About three weeks old. Seems like he might be bought out by the Jazz and he may eventually end up heading back to Spain.
Thoughts? I always thought Raul Lopez would be good enough to stay in the NBA.


----------



## Tortellini (Apr 9, 2005)

Actually, it was Raul who decided to come back home.

Deseretnews.com



> Lopez, the Jazz's first-round selection in the 2001 NBA Draft, has one year remaining on his current extended-rookie contract with Utah. But he apparently wants to stay and play in his native Spain rather than endure the physical rigors of another 82-game NBA season, and reportedly is close to signing a four-year deal with Akasvayu Girona of the Spanish League.
> "He can't go and play anywhere else except here unless we decide to let him go," O'Connor said.
> "We have a contract with him," the Jazz basketball boss added. "He has to honor the contract — but we have had conversations with him about a possible buyout."


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pretty dissapointing IMO.
I know he has the skills to play in this league, he just suffered with too many injuries which had a negative affect on his play.


----------



## Helter Skelter (Jun 27, 2005)

He had a terrible injurie in Spain , and then he had the same problem in NBA . 

it's a few years that he don't plays a whole season .

Definetly , there are players without any chance .


----------

